# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الصحف والاخبار واعمدة الرأي السياسية السودانية اليوم الاربعاء 22/05/2013

## محمد النادر

*الصحف والاخبار واعمدة الرأي السياسية السودانية اليوم الاربعاء 22/05/2013

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الصحافة:
 • نائب الرئيس: سنرغم الجبهة الثورية على السلام
 • نفط الجنوب يصل السودان من ثلاثة حقول 
 • استئناف المفاوضات بين الحكومة وقطاع الشمال يونيو المقبل 
 • تحديد درجات القبول بالمدارس النموذجية بالخرطوم
 • الجيش يحاصر متمردي العدل والمساواة في "أم كتكوت"
 • كرتي يطالب بمواقف أممية حازمة ضد متمردي السودان
 • قطبي: الوطني قد يرشح البشير لفترة رئاسية جديدة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السوداني:
 • جوبا تتهم الخرطوم بإيقاف ضخ النفط والجاز ينفي
 • الوطني: مركب الحكومة مستحيل تشيل كل الأحزاب
 • شركة لبنانية تعتزم استثمار (800) مليون دولار في السودان
 • نافع: الصفوف تمايزت
 • الاتحادي الأصل والأمة يتفقان على تعزيز التنسيق بينهما
 • 16% من السودانيين مصابون بالدرن
 • نائب الرئيس: الجيش يتقدم في كافة المحاور
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الأهرام اليوم:
 • نافع: لن نقبل غير الحسم النهائي للتمرد
 • سفير السودان بالقاهرة: السائق المتهم بحيازة مخدرات تعرض لتعذيب وأنكر الاتهامات
 • نائب الرئيس ينذر الأحزاب تنظيم ندوات لدعم التمرد
 • كرتي: لايكفي انتقاد الأمم المتحدة للتمرد
 • ارتفاع معدلات الإصابة بالدرن في السودان
 • الوطني: لاوجود لاضطهاد ديني ومرمكب الحكومة يشيل الأخوان
 • والي الخرطوم: دخول أكبر مؤسسة خليجية للتمويل للعمل في الخرطوم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المجهر السياسي:
 • قطبي: الوطني سيرشح البشير لدورة رئاسية قادمة
 • 165 درجة الحد الأدنى للقبول بالمدارس الحكومية بالخرطوم
 • الجاز: بترول حقول الجنوب الثلاثة وصل الأراضي السودانية
 • وزيرالإعلام: لن نسمح بحريات تتصادم مع تخذيل الجيش والوطن
 • نائب الرئيس يتهم الجبهة الثورية ببتنفيذ أجندة إسرائيلية تسعى لسلب هوية السودان
 • الجيش يحبط محاولة تهريب أسلحة للجبهة الثورية إلى كاودا
 • عبد الرحمن المهدي يمتدح مساعدات الأمم المتحدة الانسانية للمتأثرين
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الأخبار:
 • نافع يهاجم المعارضة ويصفها بعدم الوطنية
 • أمير قطر يوجه بتسليم التزامات بلاده المالية لدارفور
 • أديس أبابا تستضيف خمس قمم رئاسية والبشير سيصل بالجمعة
 • الأحزاب السياسية تدعو لتوحيد الجبهة الداخلية
 • قانون جديد لتنظيم الوجود الأجنبي بالخرطوم
 • الحاج آدم: القوات المسلحة متحركة ومتقدمة في جميع المحاور
 • سفير السودان بأديس: تمديد تفويض لجنة أمبيكي شأن يخص البشير وسلفاكير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الانتباهة:
 • مقتل 11 تاجراً شمالياً بأعالي النيل
 • الجيش يحاصر العدل والمساواة بدارفور ويحبط محاولة تهريب أسلحة لكاودا
 • الحكومة تطالب الأمم المتحدة بموقف حازم تجاه الحركات المسلحة
 • منقريوس ممثلاً للأمم المتحدة بالاتحاد الإفريقي
 • إرجاء اجتماعات اللجنة الأمنية وتمديد تفويض امبيكي
 • ارتفاع عدد مرضي القلب والصدر إلى 26218
 • اعتقال رجل أعمال سوداني بمطار القاهرة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر




مشكووووور على مرورك تسلم 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ثورة أكتوبر.. بداية انحدار السودان إلى القاع (6) أمير الزاهدين

 عبدالمحمودالكرنكي 

 عصف ذهني


 ردَّت جمهورية مصر الشقيقة اعتبار الرئيس محمد نجيب... هل يردُّ السودان اعتبار الرئيس إبراهيم عبود... متى؟ لا يزال قدامى خصوم الرئيس عبود من العقائديين السابقين، يطلقون في 21/ أكتوبر من كل عام قنابلهم الصوتية لإرهاب السياسيين، بعدم إتخاذ القرار المنصف برد الإعتبار، ذلك القرار الذي يترتُب عليه تصحيح التاريخ وتقويم الزيف السياسيّ ورسم خارطة طريق إلى المستقبل... مستقبل بدون حزبين عقائديين وبدون حزبين طائفيين.
 الرئيس إبراهيم عبود لم يكن محترف إنقلابات عسكرية، وكان في الحكم من الزاهدين.
 لم يتطلع الرئيس إبراهيم عبود إلى الرئاسة، ولم يبحث عن دور سياسي، ولكن عندما تمَّ تكليفه بقيادة السودان، كان القوي الأمين.
 عندما رأي الرئيس إبراهيم عبود سخطاً وكيداً وضجراً، أثاره التهريج الطائفي والدّجل العقائدي، تنازل عن الحكم، وأعرض عن السياسة.
 في إقباله في 17 نوفمبر 1958م، ومغادرته في 28 أكتوبر 1964م، يتجلَّى زهد الرئيس إبراهيم عبود في الحكم والرئاسة.
 مثلاً لم يكن الرئيس إبراهيم عبود مثل الرئيس جعفر نميري. الرئيس وجعفر نميري شارك في انقلاب 1959م، قيادة المقدم علي حامد، وكان دوره قيادة لواء مدرع، وشارك في (ثورة) أكتوبر ضمن عدد محدود من ضباط الرتب الصغيرة والوسيطة ممن حركتهم أصابع العقائديين. وشارك في انقلاب 1966م، بقيادة الملازم ثان خالد الكد، حيث استدعِيَ من القيادة الشرقية في القضارف، كما قاد انقلاب 25/5/1969م. وللمحافظة على ثورته اعتقل النميري الرئيس الأزهري حتى الموت فظلّ تحت الحراسة المشدّدة حتى في غيبوبته التي فارق فيها الحياة في مستشفى الخرطوم في أغسطس 1969م. ودمَّر الرئيس نميري في هياج الحفاظ على السلطة، الجزيرة أبابا وقصفها بالطيران ودك قصر الإمام الهادي وقتله، وأشان سمعته، زوراً وبهتاناً.
 كان ذلك في مارس 1970م، وأقام نميري مذبحة ود نوباوي.
 وبعد الانقلاب الشيوعي في 19 يوليو 1971م، سحق الحزب الشيوعي السوداني وأعدم قياداته وكادره. حتى كان الواحد منهم يجري مُوَلوِلاً ويقول: أنج سعد فقد هلك سعيد.
 وقد قبض على قيادي كبير في انقلاب الشيوعيين هارباً، يرتدي جلابية بلدية فوق الزي العسكري، ويختفي في كنيسة! 
 كما قبض على زعيم الحزب هارباً مختبئاً في منزل مهجور في مدينة أم درمان.
 وتمتع الرئيس جعفر نميري بنشيد: قال كدي مسك الدَّرب!. وفي انتفاضة شعبان (المباركة) في أغسطس 1973م، وهي مظاهرات طلابية وإضراب نقابي عمَّ السودان، اعتقل الرئيس جعفر نميري كل من استطاع إليه سبيلا. 
 واختفى الرئيس جعفر نميري في (الجريف غرب) يوم 5 سبتمبر 1975م، عند وقوع انقلاب المقدم حسن حسين. وذلك ريثما يعود إلى الحكم بعد ساعات من نجاح الإنقلاب، ويحكم بالإعدام على المقدم حسن حسين ومجموعة العسكريين والمدنيين الذين شاركوا في الإنقلاب.
 في يوليو 1976م، اختبأ الرئيس نميري في السفارة الأمريكية ثم عاد إلى الحكم وأعدم ألف مقاتل من كوادر الجبهة الوطنية بلا محاكمات، عقب مقدمهم من ليبيا، وقلع أظافرهم تعذيباً، ودفنهم أمواتاً وأحياء في مقابر جماعية في الحزام الأخضر جنوب الخرطوم، وغيره.
 واعتقل الرئيس جعفر نميري د. حسن الترابي ما جملته (8) أعوام. وتمت تصفية دموية لرئيس تحرير صحيفة (الناس) الأستاذ محمد مكي، الذي كان محسوباً على حزب الأمة جناح الإمام الهادي. ويقال إن الراحل محمد مكي قد تمّ اختطافه من العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت وتمت تصفيته في قاعدة (وادي سيدنا) بأم درمان.
 وأعدم الرئيس نميري الأستاذ محمود محمد طه، عندما طعن في شرعيته السياسية، بطعنه في قوانين الشريعة التي أصدرها في سبتمبر 1983م.
 وندم الرئيس نميري (ندامة ) على عدم إعدام السيد الصادق المهدي والسيد فيليب غبوش.
 وسعى الرئيس جعفر نميري لاغتيالات قيادات المعارضة السودانية في الخارج، في منتصف السبعينات عقب هجوم الميليشيات السودانية القادمة من ليبيا في 2 يوليو 1976م.
 وقد رفض مسؤول جهاز الأمن القومي تنفيذ مخطط الاغتيالات فأعفاه من منصبه كان ذلك المسؤول هو الوطني المحترم الراحل علي عبد الرحمن نميري.
 وكان الرئيس نميري قد هرب من مطار الخرطوم مسرعاً، واختفى في السفارة الأمريكية يوم 2 يوليو 1976م، بعد أن فصلته دقائق عن مدافع ميليشيات الأحزاب التي كانت تستهدف طائرته. ومن خلال الإذاعة أعلن حينها السيد/ الصادق المهدي من طرابلس ــ ليبيا المسؤولية عن الهجوم على الخرطوم قائلاً إنهم كانوا يريدون إقامة نظام الإشتراكية المبرَّأة من الإلحاد!.
 كان الرئيس جعفر نميري شرساً للغاية في التشبث بالسلطة، فصادم كل المظاهرات، والإضطرابات والانقلابات العسكرية الفاشلة والناجحة، وواجه الميليشيات الغازية القادمة من ليبيا، وأطلق عليها اسم المرتزقة.
 ويقال إن السيد/ بونا ملوال وزير الإعلام حينها، هو أوَّل من أطلق تلك التسمية (المرتزقة).
 وليس الرئيس جعفر نميري استثناء، فكل زعماء الأحزاب الطائفية والعقائدية ورغم فشلهم في قيادة البلاد، وقيادة وتطوير أحزابهم، إلا أنهم يحبُّون السلطة، حبّاً جماً ومستعدون للتضحية من أجلها بالسودان ومستقبله، ومستعدون للتحالف مع إبليس من أجلها، والتسلّح بسلاح الأجنبي وقبض أمواله والهجوم على وطنهم انطلاقاً من دول الجوار!!.
 ويتساوى في ذلك الزعيم الطائفي أو العلماني أو ما بينهما.
 زعماء الأحزاب مثل خصمهم اللدود، الرئيس المشير جعفر نميري، يهيمون بـ (ليلى) السُّلطة.
 لذلك أعاد السيد الصادق المهدي ملاحم المهدية، ولكن انطلاقاً من مقررات مؤتمر أسمرا العلماني في يونيو 1995م، الذي حضره السفير الإسرائيلي!. وعلى نهج (سابقة) الصادق المهدي سار المتمردون على ثرى همشكوريب يدنسونه، وهجموا على كسلا، وسعوا لنسف الأنبوب الناقل للنفط حتى لا يصبح السودان دولة مصدرة للبترول، وأحرقوا الحرث والنسل في دارفور.
 هكذا كانت الدنيا أكثر لغوِهم وأكبر همِّهم ومبلغ علمهم.
 هكذا هم.. الطائفيون والعقائديون الفاشلون...
 لكن الرئيس إبراهيم عبود كان زاهداً بدءً ومُنَتَهى كان يُضيف إلى الرئاسة، ولم تكن الرئاسة لديه مركب نقص أو عقدة أو هوس بالتفوُّق، وتضخيم نرجسيّ للذات.
 وبعد خمس وأربعين عاماً على تنازل الرئيس إبراهيم عبود عن الحكم، قد تكون أتت لحظة المراجعة وإعادة الإعتبار. لقد ضاع السودان أربعين عاماً في تيه الطائفية والعقائدية.
 قال ابن خلدون أربعين عاماً هي الفترة الزمنية لإزاحة جيل وإحلال جيل جديد، في إشارة وتفسير لتيه بني إسرائيل في صحراء سيناء.
 الرئيس إبراهيم عبود لم يكن محترف إنقلابات عسكرية.
 كان من الزاهدين في الحكم والرئاسة، سواء في مشرقه أو مغربه... سواء عندما أشرقت شمسه في 17 نوفمبر 1958م... أو عندما غربت في 28/10/1964م.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*طعـــنــة فـــي ظهـــر المســـيـريــة!!

 الصادق الرزيقي 

 اما قبل

 كان يمكن أن تكون لزيارة وفد تحالف المعارضة لدولة الجنوب، قيمة يؤبه لها في ميزان الوطنية والإنصاف، لو فُعل نفس الشيء مع قبيلة المسيرية، فقد ذهب الوفد المكون من صديق يوسف ممثل الحزب الشيوعي السوداني وكمال عمر عن المؤتمر الشعبي وعبد الجليل الباشا عن حزب الأمة القومي وآخرين، ذهبوا إلى مدينة جوبا لتقديم واجب العزاء في سلطان دينكا نقوك «كوال دينق مجوك» والتقوا قيادات في دولة الجنوب وأبناء دينكا نقوك، وقال كمال عمر حديثه الأبتر الأقطع الشائه متهماً المسيرية بارتكاب جريمة في حق الجنوب واغتيال السلطان كوال.
 وقبل الدخول في موضوع حديث كمال عمر، يجب أن نقول لتحالف المعارضة الذي أوفد هذا الوفد إلى الجنوب، هل دماء ستة عشر رجلاً من أبناء المسيرية في نفس الحادث الذي قتل فيه سلطان دينكا نقوك وبرصاص قوات اليونسيفا، لا تستحق هذه الدماء ولا هذه القبيلة الكبيرة، أن يشد لها الرحال للتعزية والمواساة في أبنائهم؟ وهل دماء ستة عشر رجلاً سودانياً صميماً لا تساوي شيئاً مقابل دم رجل واحد ذهبوا ليعزوا فيه لدى دولة أجنبية؟!
 هل كانت دماء هؤلاء الرجال وخيرة الشباب من المسيرية مثل ماء البرك والخيران لا قيمة لها؟ وقتلهم بطريقة بشعة أليس حدثاً تنتبه وتهتم به قوى المعارضة حتى تهرول إلى جوبا لتقديم العزاء، فأي دم أغلى من دم؟ وأي دم أرخص من آخر؟وأي روح عزيزة أكثر من غيرها؟
 ما هذا النفاق وفقدان الوطنية والسقوط عند السفح وامتهان الكرامة والصغار وإراقة ماء الوجه من أجل نيل رضاء دولة وليدة لم تتخلص من آلام ما بعد الولادة حتى اليوم؟!
 لو كان تخبطاً وسوء تقدير لعذرنا تحالف المعارضة، لكنه عمل مقصود مع سبق الإصرار والترصد، ليس الغرض منه مرضاة الله ولا تقديم واجب في عزاء سلطان دينكا نقوك، ولا نوايا حسنة، بل هو عمل سياسي شديد الانحدار في هاوية الكيد والفجور في الخصومة والمتاجرة الرخيصة بقضايا الوطن وبدماء أبنائه، وتزلف قميء يُفقد أصحابه أي رصيد في ميزان القيمة الأخلاقية للعمل السياسي النظيف.. وقبل أن نقول شيئاً في اتهام كمال عمر، لا بد من الإشارة إلى أن السيد عبد الجليل الباشا وهو ابن الولاية كيف يقابل أبناء عمومته من المسيرية الذين ذهب في وفد تحريضي ضدهم ووقف موقفاً سيكون علامة سوداء في تاريخه.. وهذه طعنة نجلاء في ظهر قبيلة المسيرية.
 أما كمال عمر، فلا يستغربن أحد منه هذا الموقف، فقد ظل ومنذ ظهوره نبتاً شيطانياً في عالم السياسة ويا لمهانتها، كالثور في مستودع الخزف، يغوص بقدميه الضالتين في وحول التزيد السياسي والمغالاة في موالاة الأعداء.. أعداء الدين والوطن، ويجيد حياكة ونسج ثوب التقرب زلفى لقيادات الحركة الشعبية ويتباهى بما غزل ونسج ماشياً كالطاؤوس منتفخ الأوداج والخياشيم لكي يقال عظيم القدر مقصود ...
 فمن أين أتى بهذه الكذبة البلقاء والقول المنكور بأن المسيرية هم من قتل السلطان كوال دينق مجوك، لماذا استبق حتى لجان التحقيق المحلية أو قل حتى الدولية، فهو ينتسب لمهنة القانون كيف يلقي التهم جزافاً من دون تحقيق ويعطي الآخرين سكيناً ليحزَّ بها عنق المسيرية؟ وكيف يعمم التهمة على كل المسيرية؟ لو افترضنا على سبيل الجدل فقط، أن فرداً أو أفراداً من المسيرية هم من قتل السلطان كوال، فهل يشمل توجيه أصبع الاتهام بارتكاب الجرم وجريرة القتل كل المسيرية وتتم المطالبة بمحاسبتها؟ 
 إن الغرض مرض، فزيارة وفد المعارضة إلى جوبا ليست لتقديم عزاء بل لتسديد فواتير سياسية لحكومة دولة الجنوب، فقد جعل هؤلاء من أنفسهم مطايا للحركة الشعبية، وما بعد ذلك من ذنب.. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*جوبا تخفض انتاج النفط الى النصف .. بسبب مشكلة في التصدير


 انخفاض الجنيه السوداني مقابل الدولار مع مخاوف من تفاقم الازمة الاقتصادية 



 قالت حكومة جنوب السودان يوم الثلاثاء إنها خفضت إنتاج النفط إلى النصف تقريبا بسبب مشكلة في التصدير إلى السودان وإنها تشتبه في أن الخرطوم أغلقت خط الأنابيب بين البلدين فيما قد يكون علامة على نزاع جديد بين الجارتين.

 ونفى وزير النفط السوداني عوض الجاز وقف صادرات النفط لكن الجنيه السوداني هبط في السوق السوداء مقتربا من مستوى قياسي منخفض بسبب خشية التجار من تفاقم الأزمة الاقتصادية في البلاد.

 واتفقت الدولتان في مارس آذار على استئناف تصدير النفط من جنوب السودان - الذي ليس له منافذ بحرية - عبر أراضي الشمال وتهدئة التوترات لكن هناك جذورا عميقة لحالة انعدام الثقة بين الطرفين بعد أن خاضا واحدة من أطول الحروب الأهلية في أفريقيا.

 وقال ميوين ماكول اريك المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية في جنوب السودان لرويترز "حدثت مشكلة ... في الجانب السوداني."

 وأضاف أن القائم بأعمال الصين التي تسيطر على صناعة النفط في جنوب السودان قال إن هناك فقط مشكلة فنية في تدفق النفط عبر الحدود. 

 وتابع اريك "لكننا نظن أن المسألة سياسية. نظن أن السودان أغلق خط أنابيب النفط." وأضاف أن حكومته خفضت إنتاجها النفطي إلى 105 آلاف برميل يوميا من نحو 200 ألف برميل يوميا.

 وقال "إذا أغلق الخط فإن ذلك سيسبب لنا مشاكل لأنه لم تبق لدينا منشآت تخزين."

 ونفى وزير النفط السوداني إغلاق خط الأنابيب وقال إن النفط وصل إلى الأراضي السودانية من ثلاثة حقول جنوبية.

 ونقلت وكالة الأنباء السودانية الرسمية عن الوزير قوله "انسياب نفط دولة جنوب السودان إلى الأراضي السودانية يسير بصورة طبيعية إلى موانئ التصدير ... العمل يسير بين السودان ودولة الجنوب وفقا لمصفوفة التعاون المشترك التي تم التوقيع عليها بين الدولتين."

 وهبط الجنيه السوداني في السوق السوداء إلى 6.9 جنيه للدولار بعد أن كان متداولا بسعر 6.4 جنيه قبل أسبوع. ويبلغ السعر الرسمي 4.4 جنيه للدولار. وقال تجار إنهم يخشون أن يتفاقم نقص الدولار إذا لم تصل رسوم استخدام خطوط الأنابيب من جنوب السودان قريبا.

 ويحتاج السودان كجارته الجنوبية للدولار لتمويل واردات السلع الغذائية الأساسية مثل القمح والسكر.

 وقال السودان في وقت سابق هذا الشهر إنه تلقى أول شحنة نفطية من الجنوب وقد وصلت إلى منطقة هيجليج على الحدود حيث تتم تنقية النفط من المياه وشحنه إلى ميناء بورسودان لتحميله في السفن.

 واتهمت الخرطوم في وقت لاحق جوبا بدعم مسلحين ينشطون عبر الحدود المشتركة بينهما لكن وزير الخارجية السوداني قال خلال زيارة لجوبا يوم الجمعة إن تلك المشكلة لن تؤثر على اتفاق تصدير النفط.

 وانفصل جنوب السودان في 2011 بعد استفتاء جرى بموجب اتفاقية السلام التي أنهت عقودا من الحرب الأهلية بين الشمال والجنوب. ولم يحرز الطرفان تقدما يذكر فيما يتعلق بمناطق متنازع عليها على الحدود التي تمتد بينهما نحو ألفي كيلومتر.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بوادر أزمة بين برلمان حزب البشير وحكومة البشير بسبب بيع مصانع السكر


 لاحت فى الافق بوادر ازمة بين لجنة الطاقة والتعدين والصناعة بالمجلس الوطني ووزارة الاستثمار بسبب تصريحات وزيرالاستثمارعن بيع مصانع السكر. 

 ووصفت لجنة الطاقة تصريحات وزير الإستثمار بالغير موفقة، مشددة على أن المصانع ملك لأهل السودان وينبغي أن يكون التعامل معها بشفافية تامة، وأعلنت رفضها صراحة لبيع أي مصنع، مشيرة الى أن القضية المطروحة الان مسالة شراكة وفق أصول المصانع واحتياجاتها وليس البيع، فى وقت إستبعدت لجنة الطاقة إستدعاء وزير الإستثمار من قبل البرلمان باعتبار أنه غيرمعني بالمصانع.

 وقال رئيس لجنة الطاقة والتعدين والصناعة بالبرلمان د. عمرادم رحمة للصحفيين الاثنين أن مصانع السكرفي البلاد هرمت وتقادمت، مؤكدا على أنها بحاجة الى تحديث وأعادة تأهيل.

 وأشار الى أن المشكلة الحالية التى تعاني منها مصانع السكر هي عدم توفرأموال الصيانة ولا يتم تخصيص أموال للصيانة ، مبينا أن إرتفاع الاسعارفي العالم جعل من الصعوبة بمكان توفير أموال للتحديث.

 وشدد رحمة على أنه حال إستمرارالوضع على هذه الحالة ستصل المصانع الى نقطة اللاعودة وستغلق أبوابها نهائيا، وقال إن هذا الحديث ليس انطباعيا ولكن يعرفه المختصون والفنيين، مطالبا بضرورة توفيرأموال بالعملة الاجنبية والمحلية بما يساعد في احداث طفرة صناعية وتوسعة في المساحات المزروعة.

 ويسعى السودان إلى زيادة إنتاجه من السكر لتعويضه عن خسارته لمعظم إنتاج النفط، وهو سلعة التصدير الرئيسية - بعد انفصال جنوب السودان فى 2011، وكان النفط أكبر مصدر للدخل والعملة الأجنبية للبلاد.

 ويقول الموقع الإلكترونى لشركة السكر السودانية، إن الشركة مملوكة للبنك المركزى ووزارة المالية ، وتواجه الخطوة رفضاً واسعاً من قطعات المجتمع المختلفة 70 حتى وإن كانت عبر شراكة 70%» للمستثمر و «30%» للحكومة بحسب ما اعلنت جهات حكومية .

 ونفى وزير الصناعة عبد الوهاب عثمان في وقت سابق أن يكون الحصول على المال وراء اعتزام الحكومة خصخصة مصانع شركة السكر السودانية. وأبان أن الدافع الرئيس لخصخصة المصانع هو التحديث وتحسين معاش العاملين بالدخول في شراكات تنهض بالأداء في مصانع حلفا الجديدة والجنيد وعسلاية وسنار.

 ولم ينس الوزير إرسال رسالة تطمين للمتوجسين من إلحاق الضرر بالعمالة والموظفين بالمصانع، إلى أن سيف التشرد لن يطولهم جراء الحرمان من وظائفهم، وقطع باستمرارهم فيها، بل سيتم تدريبهم وزيادة إعدادها، وتابع قائلاً: «لن يفصل عاملا واحدا».
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مني ابو زيد

 أقل حزناً وأكثر رشاقة ..!



 «تزعجنا المصيبة التي تهدننا أكثر من تلك التي أصابتنا بالفعل» .. جون سبالدنغ!
 كنت أبحث عن شراشف وملاءات قديمة ـ بين حقائب الأمس العتيقة! ـ عندما تعثرت بفستان عُرس أمي الذي كان على موضة السبعينيات، قصيراً جداً، ضيقاً جداً، وبلا أكمام .. ففكرت كم أن الموضة بتصاميمها وخطوطها المطبوعة والمنقوشة، وبخاماتها المُطوَّعة على الفساتين والحقائب والأحذية، هي الوجه الأكثر صدقاً لتواريخ الشعوب ..!
 هذا هو إذن فستان (قطع الرَّحَط) الذي عَبرَت ـ من داخله ـ أمي وقفَتَها الثورية إلى شرعيتها الدستورية ! .. فعلت ذلك على طريقة نديداتها، وتحت مظلة قوانين عصرها .. دقَّتْ (الصاجة) وزَحزحتْ (الرَّملة) على رؤوس الأشهاد، فـ (بشَّر) الرجال وزغردت النساء .. ؟!
 يا لسطوة تلك الأعراف .. كيف يتَسنَّى لها أن تخيط قناعاتنا .. أن تُطرِّز عقود الإذعان ? لفرماناتها - على أقمشة عقولنا كما ترزيَّة الفستاين ..؟!
 بدا لي ذلك الفستان أيقونة تاريخية ناطقة، أوقفتُه أمام المرآة .. كنت قد شرعتُ ? بالفعل ? في عقد المقارنة إياها، عندما اصطدمتُ بحقيقة أكثر إلحاحاً .. حقيقة مفادها تلك المتغيرات التي طرأت ـ ليس على صاحبة الفستان .. بل ـ على ابنتها التي تنتمي إلى جيل أكثر حداثة وأقرب خطوة من قوانين عصر الرشاقة التي لا ترحم ..!
 وهكذا ـ وبقدرة قادر ـ تمخضت طرافة صدفة الفستان السعيدة عن السؤال الكئيب التالي: كم كان وزن كل واحدة منا قبل أن تنتقل من واحة الآنسات إلى غابة السيدات ؟! .. وكم أصبح اليوم بفضل عوامل التعرية النفسية والعاطفية التي تفرضها جغرافية الزواج في بيئة سطوة جموع المذكر السالم، وعنجهية الواو الدالة على الفاعلين ..؟!
 لماذا نبدو معشر النساء ـ في مجتمعنا المحلي هذا ـ أكثر بدانة وأقل تفاؤلاً بعد الزواج ؟! .. لماذا تتحول الضحكة الرقيقة الناعمة إلى قهقهات عصبية خالية من نكهة الرضا ؟!.. لماذا يتوسدنا القلق وتسكننا الهواجس ..؟! 
 لأن مفهوم عندنا الزواج ببساطة ـ وبحسب قناعة وعينا الجمعي ـ هو وردية قلق ونكد أزلية .. ما أن ينصرف الفنان والساون وينفض السامر، حتى تصبح الحراسة هي مهمة الزوجة، بينما يبيت التمرد على قيود تلك الحراسة هواية الرجل .. فرجلنا السوداني يكره لا مبالاة المرأة، لكنه يكره حصارها أكثر .. ولئن سألتني عن الوضع الذي يرضيه، سأجيبك بشيء على غرار «الرقص على السلالم» ..!
 قد تقول قائلة ما الحل إذن، والحال كذلك ؟! .. لا مناص أبداً .. لا بد من مسافات استقلالية مقدرة .. لا بد أن يطمئن شريكك إلى أنه ليس كل عالمك .. إنه يحتاج بعض الأوكسجين الخالي من عبق عطورك .. ويفضل العدوى في معسكرات النازحين على الهواء الصحي بين أقفال قصورك ..!
 اقطعي وردية الحراسة، تشاغلي بالتثاؤب، تظاهري بالنوم، عندها سيعود باحثاً عنك، ولسوف يجدك أقل حزناً وأكثر رشاقة..!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ابوكلابيش : حركات دارفور مخلب (قط) لأجندة خارجية...والمعارضة هدفها كسر شوكة المؤتمر الوطني..

 قال : مايو ظُلمت من الشعب...والانصار اخطأوا في احداث الجزيرة



 = القيادي بالمؤتمر الوطني ورئيس الهيئة البرلمانية لشمال كردفان في افادات جديدة ل(المشهد الان)..
 = محمد طاهر ابوكلابيش:لدينا اشواق بعودة ولاية النهود..

 يبدوا ان كل محور من المحاور التي حاصرنا بها السيد محمد ابوكلابيش يحتاج الى وقفة وتفاصيل اكثر من ذلك لان اللقاء تطرق الى افادات ومعلومات تنشر لاول مرة ...حيث وصف ابوكلابيش كل من يتحدث عن ثورة مايو بأنها ظلمت بالمخطئ وقال في حوار ل(المشهد الان) مايو لم تظلم احد بل اقامت المواقع الاستراتيجية في البلاد وانشاءت خطوط الانابيب الممتدة حتى بورتسودان،وهاجم ابوكلابيش احزاب المعارضة ووصفها بعدم المسوؤلية وقال رفض الاحزاب لدعوة الحكومة للحوار القصد منه كسر شوكة المؤتمر الوطني موضحاً ان هذا لن يحدث ....التفاصيل ادناه..

 حوار:نفيسة محمد الحسن

 *كيف تنظر الى مطالبة اهل كردفان بإضافة ولاية جديدة للاقليم؟
 في السابق كانت هناك ولاية قائمة وصدر قرار من رئاسة الجمهورية بإضافة جزء من جنوب كردفان والجزء الغربي وهي المحليات الستة النهود وودكونة في ذلك الوقت واستمرت فترة من الوقت مايقارب العشرة اعوام ثم تم حلها على اعتبار انها مهراً للسلام ، لكن ظهرت اصوات في فترة ما تنادي بعودة هذه الولاية. 
 • ماهي الاسباب الحقيقية لعودة الولاية؟
 جزء من اهلنا المسيرية بشقيهم (الزرق والحمر)على وجه الخصوص يصرون على عودتها ولحسن الحظ ان في هذه المرة لم يصدر قرار كالسابق انما ترك لامر الشورى حيث تكونت لجنة بقيادة الاخ حاتم الوسيلة ومجموعة من اخواننا القانونيين والاداريين وطافت على كل المحليات لاستطلاع راي المواطن ، واللجنة التي طافت على المحليات الستة بولاية النهود اجمع الجميع على المطالبة بوجود ولاية في النهود، وتتكون من 6 محليات وهي (الخوي وابوزبد والنهود والاضية وودبنده وغبيش).
 • وكم يبلغ عدد سكان هذه المحليات؟
 حوالي مليون واربعمائة مواطن ، وكان الرأي المرجح ان بهذا العدد الكبير والامكانيات يكفي لتكوين ولاية بصورة مماثلة لبقية الولايات ، وتحرك وفد كبير من تلك المحليات والتقى النائب الاول للرئيس وتحدثوا معه بوضوح في امر ولايتهم ثم اجتمعنا معهم في البرلمان مع كل النواب وتم الاجماع على تكوين الولاية في النهود وان تكون ولاية غرب كردفان تصبح تابعة لاخواننا في جنوب كردفان اما المنطقة التابعة لشمال كردفان تستطيع بمكوناتها على اقامة ولاية، ورفعت التوصيات لكن فوجئ الاخوان بعدم التطرق الى ولاية النهود وانما لولاية كردفان بشكلها القديم، وتحركت الوفود وجاءت الى الخرطوم على اعتبار تكرار المحاولة بمقابلة الرئيس ولديهم من الاسباب مايقنع.
 *لكن هل بإمكان ولاية النهود ان تتحمل كل مسؤلياتها الادراية والمالية؟
 نعم ...تستطيع بعدد سكانها الضخم ومساحتها الكبيرة والامكانيات البشرية والطبيعية والمالية، وهم يقارنون انفسهم ومنطقتهم بعدد من المدن مثلاً لماذا نهر النيل والشمالية كل ولاية على حدا، ولماذا القضارف وكسلا كل ولاية منفصلة لوحدها ، ولماذا كردفان تصبح ثلاثة ولايات فقط علماً بأن دارفور الاقل عدداً ومساحةً بها خمسة ولايات، لذلك في تقديري ان اسبابهم مقنعة،وقابلوا رئيس المجلس الوطني واقتنع بحديثهم ووعدهم بنقل تفاصيل اللقاء الى السيد رئيس الجمهورية، وقابلوا كذلك مساعد رئيس الجمهورية عبدالرحمن المهدي ووعد بعد اقتناعه ان ينقل هذا الى الرئيس ثم التقوا بنائب الرئيس ووعد كذلك بنقل ذلك الى الرئيس وطالبهم بمذكرة تحمل كل هذه الاراء وتمت صياغة المزكرة وارسلت الى مكتب نائب الرئيس واخرى الى مكتب رئيس الجمهورية، لكن نسبة للظروف الامنية التي تمر بها البلاد الان جعلتنا ان نجتمع مع الاخوة اعضاء الوفد الذي يتكون من 130 فرد وتحدثنا معهم عن اوضاع البلاد وانشغال الرئيس بالمهام الامنية وان ننتظر قليلاً لان هذه ليس الوقت المناسب لطرح هذا الامر ، واقترحنا عليهم ان يعودوا الى الولاية ويعملوا على التعبئة للظروف التي نعيشها،وفعلاً رجه الوفد قبل يومين وسنحمل نحن هنا هذه الاراء والاشواق ونتمنى ان يجد ذلك تجاوب.
 *هل تعتقد ان بإنشاء ولاية جديدة يمكن محاصرة التفلتات الامنية بسيطرة المركز عليها؟
 هي ليست عملية سيطرة بل سد ثغرة كبيرة جداً للناحية الشمالية حتى لانؤتى منها وحدث من قبل، عندما حدث هجوم على غبيش وقراها وودبنده بل تسبب الجماهير دون وجود ولاية في المنطقة وتم قتل خليل في هذه المنطقة وحدثت الكثير من التفلتات الامنية، لذلك قيام ولاية في هذه المنطقة من ناحية امنية تستطيع امتصاص الكثير من الحراك السلبي.
 *في تقديرك لماذا الهجوم المتكرر على السودان الشمالي يأتي من كردفان؟
 لانها معبر للمناطق الاخري، وماحدث بالمنطقة الشرقية لكردفان جاء من جنوب كردفان ، في تقديري ان تمكنا من احكام المنطقة الغربية من شمال كردفان نستطيع حصر تلك الحركات والتفلتات في مناطق دارفور مما يسهل القضاء عليهم.
 • وكيف تنظر الى الاسلوب الذي اتبعته حركات دارفور المسلحة بتصفية من يوقع على السلام....اغتيال مجموعة محمد بشر؟
 هذا امر مؤسف جداً.... وهذا يجعل السؤال يلح علينا ....حتى الذين يقاتلون مالهدف الذي يسعون له! ومن اجل ماذا! اليس من اجل تحقيق مطالبهم .. وان حقق جزء منهم مطالبهم كيف ولماذا يقتلون! اعتقد ان هذه عملية (عمالة) واضحة ومخطط كبيرالقصد منه تقسيم السودان الى عدة دويلات.
 • من تتهم بهذا المخطط؟
 جهات خارجية والاصابع تشير الى امريكا واسرائيل ....وحركات دارفور الرافضة للسلام مخلب قط لتنفيذ هذا المخطط، لانه لايوجد مبرر للذي حدث في الاغتيالات الاخيرة.
 *يقول البعض ان حركات دارفور (تعرج)خطها ومطالبها بالتنمية؟
 هذا صحيح ... هل التنمية هي تخريب ماهو مبني وموجود! وهل هي ايقاف العمل في شوارع الاسفلت الممتده في ودبنده وقلب دارفور! وهل هي ايقاف الامتحانات وتمزيقها في دارفور! وهي هي القضاء على كل مؤسسات الدولة القائمة وضربها! هذا هو مخطط اجرامي خطير، ومن هنا اناشد الشعب السوداني خاصة الاخوة في المعارضة وهم يحاولون تقزيم القضية اناشدهم بتحمل مسؤوليتهم التأريخية لان القضية ليست سلام ومطالب بل هو مخطط لتمزيق السودان لعدة اسباب منها اطماع الثروات التي ينعم بها ، كل ذلك تجعل الغرب يشغلنا بهذا العبث ، وارجو من الاخوة في المعارضة ان يتجاوزوا هذا الامر.
 • كيف تقيم دعوة الحكومة للحوار مع المعارضة؟
 اندهش جداً للرافضين لهذا الامر.
 • هم لم يقطعوا بالرفض بل اشترطوا؟
 هذا اسلوب غير صحيح ... لانه يجب ان يأتوا ويجلسوا ويقولوا مايريدون داخل الحوار لا ان يمكثوا في اماكنهم ويشترطون وان يقنعوا الحكومة بشروطهم، وتضمنت شروطهم للجلوس بحل الحكومة ...مع من سيجلس بعد حل الحكومة!.
 *لكن يجب ان نقربأن دعوة المؤتمر الوطني بها تقصير بعدم تحديد المعايير؟
 ابداً ..المؤتمر الوطني هو من دعا لحل مشاكل السودان سوياً على رأسها الدستور... وهذا يحدد رؤية الاحزاب عن كيفية حكم السودان لكنهم يقولون يجب ان تحل الحكومة.... واي من البلدان يضحي بحكومة ليأتي بمعارضة .. المؤتمر الوطني لامانع لديه مطلقاً في الجلوس وان تكون القرارات التي يتوصل اليها الاطراف نافذة، وبعد ان يتم النقاش واستطاعوا اقناع المجتمع بأرائهم كمعارضة وراي المؤتمر الوطني رفض فليكن هناك رأي اخر، لكن هذا اللقاء لم يحدث.
 • هل هذا يمكن ان يكون ضيق افق للاحزاب المعارضة؟
 ليس بضيق افق بل محاولة لكسر شوكة المؤتمر الوطني لكن هذا لن يستطيعوا الوصول اليه.
 *لماذا؟
 لانه ماذالت هنالك القناعات موجودة عند الكثير من الشعب السوداني الذي اتى بالموتمر الوطني للحكم بإنتخابات ودستور يعمل حتى الان.
 *المعارضة توصلت لقناعة ان المؤتمر الوطني في مثل تلك الدعوات يأتي بها كصورة فقط ومشاركتهم في البرلمان قبل الانتخابات خير مثال؟
 من اين لهم بهذا التفكير ....مشاركتهم في البرلمان جاءت وفق اتفاق وحدثت انتخابات أتى من حاز على الاصوات... والعملية ليست ادعاء بل ممارسة، على الاقل بعد ان تأتي يعلم الرأي الدولي والاقليمي انك صرحت برأيك وهو الصواب وبالرغم من ذلك تعتن المؤتمر الوطني لكن هذا لم يحدث حتى هذه اللحظة.
 • وهذه الانتخابات ايضاً تشككت الاحزاب في نزاهتها؟
 لم تزور الانتخابات وكل الجهات التي جاءت للمراقبة والاشراف عليها اقرت بسلامة الانتخابات ونزاهتها مثل امريكا والامم المتحدة ومنظمة الدعوة والجامعة العربية.
 • حددت المعارضة عبر برامجها فترة انتقالية ل30 شهراً عل تعتقد ان الشعب سيجرب المجرب؟
 نحن لانتحدث انابة عن الشعب بالرغم من مجيئنا محمولين على اجنحة الارادة الجماهيرة وقد يكون هذا الشعب تغير في رغبته واختياره، لكن فليأتي هذا المعارض حتى نصل الى ماتريد بكلمة سواء في الدستور وكيف يحكم السودان الان، وان تكونت الفترة الانتقالية بحكومة انتقالية كيف ستحكم دون دستور او قانون.
 • اذن كيف يمكن الخروج من الازمة الوطنية؟
 بجمع الصف وتوحيد الكلمة، وان تجاوزنا مايسمى بالمعارضة الغير مسؤولة الان نستطيع التعامل مع جوبا بطريقة سلسة ، ونحن في انتظار اجتماع الرئيس البشير وسلفاكير في اديس بعد ايام في اديس.
 • بعيداً عن حكم ومعارضة الا تعتقد ان الازمة الوطنية التي يعيشها السودان الان تسببت بها الاحزاب؟
 لاعتقد انها الاحزاب ، بل الجهات المقاتلة في السودان صنيعة الاستعمار 100% تحاول تفتيت السودان والمعارضة بموقفها الحالي تساعد وتدفع على مايحدث في السودان.
 • هل تقصد ان المؤتمر الوطني ليس له دور في الازمة الوطنية ؟
 ابداً...المؤتمر الوطني يدافع عن السودان وارضه.
 *لكنه كحكومة يتعنت في الجلوس مع حاملي السلاح؟
 متى تعنت في الجلوس!
 • آخرها تعنته في الجلوس مع قطاع الشمال ورضخ للامر مؤخراً؟
 وعندما جلس اليه قام قطاع الشمال بالهجوم على ابوكرشولا.
 *اذن لماذا لم يثبت المؤتمر الوطني في موقفه الرافض للتفاوض معه؟
 توجد تناقضات عديدة فعندما رفض الجلوس الكل نادى بضرورة جلوس الوطني مع قطاع الشمال وذهب وجلس مع قطاع الشمال لكن النتيجة الهجوم على ابوكرشولا وقام باعمال لايمكن ان يفعلها بشر مع مواطنين بمحاكمات وهمية وممارسات غريبة.
 • مع تنفس رياح ثورة مايو ماهي ذكرياتك عن ثورة مايو؟
 مايو العظيمة والعملاقة ، التي استطاعت ان تفعل كل مايمكن ان يفعل، فليرجع الشعب السوداني الذي ظلم مايو كثيراً كم كانت عدد المدارس الثانوية عندما جاءت مايو وكم اصبحت بعد التولي وكم من شوارع الاسفلت قبل مايو والى اين وصلت بعد مجيئ مايو وخط الانابيب الممتد الى بورتسودان اين كان قبل مايو وهذا المبني الذي نجلس فيه الان (المجلس الوطني) من الذي انشاءه والعديد من المواقع الاستراتيجية المهمة حتى الان، والعديد من الجامعات، ومحاربة العطش التي تمت من دارفور حتى كردفان والسلم التعليمي وانفتاحه، وبالرغم من ذلك تم ظلمها ، انا شخصياً فتح ضدي 27 بلاغ وحكم فيهم قاضي في قمة العدل والمسؤولية بل العنف احياناً وهو عضوض حسن النور، وكل تلك البلاغات تم شطبها بالمادة 165 ولم يوجه لي تهماً ، وكانوا يسمون بهاء الدين محمد ادريس اقرب الوزراء لنميري (بتاع ال10%) بهاء الدين توفي بلندن في بيت للعجزة ولم يملك حتى ثمن الكفن الذي سيؤتى به للسودان وذهبت معي الاخر عبدالباسط سبدرات للاخ بكري حسن صالح وارسل مبلغ للسفارة لجلب بهاء الدين ليدفن داخل السودان، وجعفر نميري الرجل الذي كان يمكن ان يشير الى الشئ ليصبح الامر بيده مات ولم يملك قطعة ارض سوى المتر الذي دفن فيه باحمد شرفي.
 *لكنها ظلمت الاحزاب؟
 جاءت الاحزاب عام 1976م تغزو الخرطوم واسميناهم المرتزقة، واستلمت البلاد لمدة ثلاثة ايام ولم تستطيع ان تفعل شيئاًَ ودحرت.
 • لكن بروفيسر فاطمة عبد المحمود تقدمت بإعتزار رسمي بإسم مايو للحزاب؟
 انا لا اناقش امر فاطمة اطلاقاً ولايشرفني مناقشتها فيماذهبت اليه واسوف تذهب اليه.
 *الم يظلم حزب الامة في احداث الجزيرة ومقتل الامام الهادي؟
 ابداً...بدأت القضية في ودنوباوي بالجامع واسألوا من حضروا تلك الفترة من الذي هجم على رجال الشرطة والجيش وقتل من قتل حرق العربات؟ وهل الجيش اطلق طلقة، وعندما ذهب نميري للنيل الابيض مالذي حدث له في الشوال ، جاء احدهم بسكينه من الخلف وعندما ذهب الى كوستي اجتمع حوله الانصار وقاموا باعمال غريبة مثلاً (الكاب) الذي يرتديه كان يضرب بالحربة الا انه كان يرفعها ثانية، وارسل ابوالدهب الى الامام الهادي وقال له نحن على استعداد ان نأتي اليك ان رحبت بنا او نتقابل في المنطقة التي تححدها والوقت الذي تختاره لكن رسول نميري(ابوالدهب) تم تعذيبه وتقطيع كل ملابسه التي يرتديها وجرح جسده ويشهد على ذلك الكثير من الاخوة الحاضرون ، ثم قاموا بحرق محلج ربك واستولوا على كل المنطقة في تلك اللحظة تدخل الرئيس لان هذا تمرد داخلي اضطر نميري الى ايقافه، وقتل الامام الهادي نتيجة للصدفة فقط لانه حتى موته لم يكن احد يعلم ان هذه هو الامام، وكل مايقال غير ذلك عن احداث الجزيرة فهو خطأ وليست المعلومة الحقيقية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحاج آدم : القوات المسلحة متقدمة فى جميع محاور العمليات وستحقق النصر..لن نسمح بانفصال اى شبر من تراب هذا الوطن .


 قال : حركات التمرد تنفيذ أجندة اسرائيلية وغربية تحت ستار الحرية والديمقراطية والعدل وتقسيم السلطة والثروة 


 (سونا) – أكد د. الحاج ادم نائب رئيس الجمهورية ان القوات المسلحة متقدمة في جميع محاور العمليات وأنها ستحقق النصر لا محالة وهى ستفى بوعدها بتحرير كل شبر من ارض الوطن دنسه الأعداء.
 وقال نائب رئيس الجمهورية في الندوة السياسية التي أقامها المؤتمر الوطني بولاية الخرطوم بمحلية أم بدة ود البشير حول الوضع السياسي الراهن بحضور العقيد عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي مساعد رئيس الجمهورية ود.عبد الرحمن الخضر والى ولاية الخرطوم وعدد من قيادات المؤتمر الوطني.قال ان
 الندوة هى تعبير عن دعم القوات المسلحة التي هي ضمن ثلاث قوات مسلحة في المنطقة لم تنكسر بل كسرت الأعداء.
 وقال سيادته ان الدولة والقوات المسلحة لن يسمحوا بانفصال اى شبر من تراب هذا الوطن بعد انفصال الجنوب الذي وافقت عليه الحكومة من اجل حقن الدماء وتحقيق السلام.
 واتهم نائب الرئيس حركات التمرد بتنفيذ أجندة اسرائيلية وغربية تسعى لتمزيق وحدة السودان تحت ستار الحرية والديمقراطية والعدل وتقسيم السلطة والثروة مشيرا الى ان قادة التمرد كانوا شركاء فى كل مفاصل السلطة والثروة وشاركوا فى وضع الدستور الانتقالي لعام 2م..
 وأعلن د. الحاج ادم ان الدولة ستمضى فى وضع دستور للبلاد مشيدا بالقوى السياسية التى لبت نداء رئيس الجمهورية بالمشاركة فى لجنة وضع الدستور وداعيا القوى التى تأخرت عن المشاركة للحاق باللجنة لوضع دستور دائم للبلاد يحقق رغبات الشعب السودانى.كما دعا القوى المتمردة لوضع السلاح والجلوس لوضع دستور البلاد.
 وقال د. الحاج ادم ان الدولة ستمضى فى مجال التنمية والإعمار من خلال التفويض الذى منحه الشعب السوداني فى الانتخابات الاخيرة لرئيس الجمهورية والمؤتمر الوطني وستمضى فى تحقيق السلام و ستواجه الرافضين للسلام بقوة السلاح.
 وقارن نائب رئيس الجمهورية بين الوضع قبل مجيء الإنقاذ 1989م والوضع الآن الذى ازدهرت فيه التنمية فى كافة المجالات.
 ووصف د. الحاج ادم مروجي الإشاعات بالطابور الخامس داعيا الإعلام الى مساندة القوات المسلحة وقال لن نسمح بحرية تثبط من عزم القوات المسلحة وتعلى من معنويات المتمردين وتبشر بذهاب الإنقاذ.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سفارة السودان بالقاهرة : السائق المتهم بحيازة مخدرات ليس ضمن العاملين المقيدين لدينا


 هذا السائق متعاقد بصفة شخصية مع موظف إداري بالسفارة  


 ذكرت سفارة السودان بالقاهرة أن السائق وليد سر الختم الذى ذكرت بعض وسائل الإعلام فى مصر أنه تم ضبطه وبحوزته لفافة مخدرات غير مقيد ضمن طاقم السائقين العاملين بالسفارة.

 وأشارت السفارة - فى بيان صحفى يوم الثلاثاء - إلى أن هذا السائق متعاقد بصفة شخصية مع موظف إداري بالسفارة لمدة شهرين بغرض توصيل أبنائه إلى مدارسهم، ولم تتوفر للموظف الإداري بالسفارة أي أدلة على تعاطي هذا السائق للمخدرات قبل التعاقد معه.

 وأفاد البيان بأن السيارة التى يعمل عليها السائق المذكور للاستخدام الشخصي للموظف الإداري وليست للاستخدام الرسمي للسفارة، وإجراءات الإفراج عنها والإجراءات القانونية تجاه السائق جارية وفقا لما نسب إليه من حيازته المخدرات بغرض الاستخدام الشخصي دون أدنى مسئولية للسفارة، خاصة أنها ضبطت بحوزته خارج السيارة.

 وأكدت السفارة، فى بيانها، انضباط جميع موظفيها ومراعاتهم واحترامهم جميع القوانين المحلية والتزامهم التام بها.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مباحاثات أممية مع قادة الجبهة الثوريةد للاتحاق بالسلام


 أكد منسق خبراء الأمم المتحدة بالسودان عيسى مارو قيامه بجوله الشهر المقبل أو بعده لعدد من العواصم لإجراء مباحثات مع قادة الحركات غير الموقعة لحثهم على الالتحاق بعملية السلام في دارفور، بجانب الطواف على ولايات دارفور ومناطق النزاعات بالإقليم.
 وعبر المنسق عقب لقائه والي شمال دارفور يوسف كبر بالفاشر عن أسف المجتمع الدولي لمقتل القادة الموقعين على اتفاق السلام على يد العدل والمساواة غير الموقعة، ووصف العملية بأنها تعد ضربة قاسية لعملية السلام.
 وأكد المنسق، اهتمام فريقه للعمل بحيادية من أجل الوصول الى رؤية توافقية لدفع عملية السلام.
 وكشف مارو عن جولة له الشهر المقبل أو بعده لبعض العواصم لإجراء مباحثات مع قادة الحركات غير الموقعة لحثهم على الالتحاق بعملية السلام بجانب الطواف على بقية ولايات دارفور.

 وأشاد الخبير بالتقدم في عملية السلام بدارفور والتعاون الكبير الذي وجده فريقه من الحكومة السودانية.  


 زيارة البشير

 وأعلن والي شمال دارفور عثمان يوسف كبر عن زيارة مرتقبة للريئس عمر البشير للولاية ومخاطبة المواطنين بالسودان من معسكر أبوشوك للمتأثرين تأكيداً لوقوف الدولة معهم. 
 وأكد كبر تقدم العملية الأمنية بشمال دارفور مقارنة بالأعوام السابقة من حيث انحسار الجريمة في كافة جوانبها. 
 وأوضح أن الهاجس الذي يشغل الحكومة هو حل مشكلة جبل عامر والاحتقانات القبلية التي تظهر بين فترة وأخرى، مؤكداً استعداد ولايته للتعاون والتنسيق مع الفريق الأممي من أجل تسهيل مهمته في دعم عملية السلام بدارفور.

 وأضاف كبر أن حركة العدل والمساواة باتت الآن تعيش في أضعف حالاتها، وتعجز عن مواجهة القوات المسلحة نتيجةً لمعاناتها من الظروف السيئة التي تمر بها بسبب هروب أعداد كبيرة من مقاتليها وفقدانهم للوقود وتهالك سياراتهم مما اضطرهم إلى ترك بعض مركباتهم بالطريق.

 وأضاف أن عدداً من متمردي العدل المساواة قد هربوا من منطقة تبلدية كما سبق لآخرين الهروب من المنطقة الشمالية قبل وصولهم الى طريق الإنقاذ الغربي قطاع الكومة الفاشر بسبب مطاردة القوات المسلحة لهم.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المؤتمر الشعبي» في العزاء يكيدُ..

 خالد حسن كسلا 



 ممثل المؤتمر الشعبي في الوفد الذي غادر إلى جوبا لأداء العزاء «الإعلامي» في سلطان دينكا نقوك «كوال».. تحدَّث هناك عن ضرورة الاقتصاص من الجناة الذين يقول إنهم قتلوا السلطان كوال.. وبهذه الكلمات التي كوَّن بها تصريحاً مبتسراً حول حادثة مقتل السلطان وخمسة عشر معه من أبناء المسيرية.. فالرجل مثل الببغاء ردد ما يقوله إعلام الحركة الشعبية من خلال ألسنة باقان وإدوارد لينو والمرتد عن الإسلام دينق ألور، وكنت أتمنى أن أناظر ألور في حكاية ردته عن الإسلام لأفهم منه علاقة الردة بالالتحاق بالتمرد.. والغريب أن بعض أبناء الشماليين من أمهات جنوبيات من الذين التحقوا بالحركة الشعبية ارتد عن الإسلام رغم أن آباءهم مسلمون وأدخلوا أمهاتهم الإسلام، وكأن الردة في الحركة الشعبية هي سوق رائجة لكسب المال والمناصب التنفيذية والدبلوماسية. ومع ذلك ينبري بعض المسلمين ــ للأسف ــ لمعارضة العلماء الذين يكفرون الحركة الشعبية مع أنها معقل الكفر والردة، وعلى الحركة الشعبية لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين.
 المهم في الأمر هنا هو أن ممثل المؤتمر الشعبي «حزب الترابي» في وفد العزاء «المتلقي» لم يهمه مقتل خمسة عشر من المسيرية ولم يهمه العزاء فيهم فهو كما يبدو يريد فقط الكيد للحكومة من خلال كل حدث أو قضية حتى ولو لم يكن الأمر مربوطاً بها، وهذا مرض سياسي يصيب أهل الفشل السياسي الذين يحاولون التشفي منه بالتصريحات والمواقف الكيدية التي لا علاقة لها ببناء الأوطان ونصرة الشعوب غير أنها «تبريد بطن» في لحظة من اللحظات. حتى الآن ليس هناك ما يثبت أن سلطان دينكا نقوك في أبيي قتله المسيرية وإذا كانوا قد أعدوا له كميناً فلماذا يخسر المسيرية خمسة عشر من أبنائهم سقطوا قتلى؟!!.. كان من المفترض أن يصرِّح ممثل حزب الترابي بتصريح يناسب مرحلة ما قبل إعلان نتائج التحقيق في الأحداث. وكان من المفترض أن يحث حكومة جوبا وأتباعها وأنصارها هنا في السودان وفي أبيي على الالتزام بالاتفاقيات التي تضمن بتنفيذها والالتزام بها نجاح عملية السلام والاستقرار ريثما تحسم قضية أبيي التي ستناقَش يوم الجمعة القادمة.
 { فضائح المنظمات الأجنبية
 منظمة الأمومة والطفولة البريطانية تحمل هذا الاسم «الإنساني جداً» كغطاء للإسهام في التآمر الغربي المستمر ضد الدول الإفريقية بغرض استمرار النزاعات إلى ما لا نهاية لسرقة ونهب موارد القارة الإفريقية. لا أقول هذا لأن بالأمس جاء في الأخبار أن وفداً يمثل هذه المنظمة ضم أجانب قاموا بدعم التمرد في منطقة كاودا بجنوب كردفان بتركيب أجهزة اتصالات يُعتقد أنها لأغراض عسكرية، وإنما أقوله لأن هذه المنظمة ذاتها كانت قد وجِّه إليها اتهام بالتعاون مع متمردين في الكنغو ودول إفريقية أخرى، فأُغلقت عدد من مكاتبها فيها. إذن المنظمات الأجنبية بالأسماء الإنسانية الخادعة تنفضح، وما لم تنفضح قد تنفضح لاحقاً. فكل منظمة أجنبية ينبغي أن نتعامل معها بالمنطق القرآني «خذوا حذركم». وكل منظمة أجنبية لن ترضى عنك حتى تتبع ملة أهلها.. «ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصاري حتى تتبع ملتهم».
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*أسحاق أحمد فضل الله 

 آخر الليل

 لجــــنــة...!


 لما كانت كمبالا تعرض وساطتها كانت القوات اليوغندية التي تعمل مع التمرد تتلفت في الصحراء لا تدري أين تذهب


 .. والانتباهة الضخمة تحمل أمس «كمبالا تعرض الوساطة بين الخرطوم والتمرد».
 .. وأمس لما كنا نحدث عن أن نسخة الكرمك 1996 يعيد عقار طباعتها في أبو كرشولا كانت كمبالا تعيد طبعات أخرى لخنجر الوساطات في حلقوم السودان.
 .. وما لا تعرفه كمبالا ــ ولا غيرها ــ هو أن الدولة تطلق تحقيقاً ضخماً جداً منذ أسبوع.
 .. التحقيق ــ الذي من صلاحياته أنه لا يستثني أحداً من التحقيق ــ من أهدافه ألا يبقى شيئاً حتى يعرف.
 : لماذا.. تبقى معركة التمرد أسبوعين بدلاً من أن تحسم في يومين.
 .. و«بعض» ما يجده التحقيق في سراديب الدولة.. لا يمكن الكشف عنه الآن... لكن ما يجده التحقيق تحت ــ وفوق أرض التمرد ــ نكتفي ببعضه.
 .. ونسرد ــ حتى لا تذهب الظنون إلى أننا نكتب من إملاء الخيال.
 «2»
 .. التحقيق يجد أنه - ومنذ عشرين سنة وكلما سقط التمرد في المصيدة صرخ يطلب المفاوضات.
 .. فإذا اقتربت المفاوضات أشعل الهجوم.
 .. والشهور الماضية دكتور كمال عبيد يبعد وغندور بديلاً له.  
 .. في الأيام ذاتها - نحدث هنا وفي غيرها عن حشد قوات التمرد.
 .. والتمرد ينقل المعركة من الحدود إلي الداخل - كادوقلي.
 .. بعدها التمرد ينقل المعركة إلى أبو كرشولا - «وللتضليل يضرب أم روابة».
 .. وهنا وفي غيرها ننقل حديث التمرد السري جداً مع «22» من اسرائيل عن البقاء حتى الخريف - لغرس الأقدام.
 .. بعدها يصبح التفاوض شيئاً يقوم والتمرد يجعل جنوب كردفان خلفه - أمراً واقعاً.
 «3»
 .. لكن الوفد الإسرائيلي يفاجأ بالتمرد يحدثه عن «370» عربة لدينا لا يعمل نصفها ــ الوقود الشحيح يوقفها ــ والطيران.
 .. ويحدثونه عن هجوم على «غبيش» لفصل القوات هناك كان هذا يوم 19/ 5
 .. والوفد يحدث القوات عن «هجوم علي مروي ولو بخمسة عربات ــ ثم دنقلا ثم المطار بالذات والتمسك به.
 «4»
 .. ولما كانت كمبالا تعرض وساطتها كانت القوات والعربات اليوغندية التي تعمل مع التمرد في منطقة «ديرني» تتلفت في الصحراء لا تدري أين تذهب.
 .. وكتيبتان في الجبل الأسود ــ وثلاث دبابات وخمس عربات تتلفت في مكان آخر.
 .. وفي «تاجلبو» وشمشكه شيء مشابه.
 .. وشحنة بحرية إلى عقار من جوبا حين تصل إلى «أدوك البحر» تحمل ستين جندياً.. كان السؤال الأول هناك ــ عن الوقود ــ وقادة الستين «محمد شتل وأحمد نور» ينظران في يأس.
 .. والهاتف يحدثهم أن تهريب الوقود من جبل أبو الحسن «بعربات الكارو» أصبح مستحيلاً إلى أبو كرشولا.
 .. والفريق الطبي من يوغندا لدعم التمرد يصرخ باحثاً عن الوقود.
 .. والجنود «310» الذين يرفضون الوقوف لاستقبال اللواء «جوزيف نوكا» من جيش سلفا كير في منطقة شطة ومارنجه ويابوس واوروا نظرون الى قادتهم الذين يتحدثون.
 - والحديث كان مفزعاً.
 .. كان الحديث عن أنه
 لا ماء - لا وقود - الأسلحة تالفة - والجنود أرواحهم لها كل صفات «قطعة القماش القذرة المبللة»..
 .. وحديث عن الخرطوم والخلايا.
 .. الأجواء هذه هي التي تتبرع فيها كمبالا بالتوسط.. هناك.
 .. وتندفع فيها لجنة ضخمة جداً «للجراحة والتنظيف».. هنا.
 .. وما نحدث به هنا ليس إلا جزءاً صغيراً مما يمكن أن يقال.
 .. وهو حديث عن أسلحة وقوات العدو.
 .. أما أسلحتنا فإن هاتفك الصغير يستطيع أن يحدثك عن «جبال تشتعل» و..
 .. ولا مفاوضات.
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السودان يرفض إدراج بند زواج المثليين في أجندة الاجتماعات الدولية 



 أعلن وزير الصحة الاتحادية بحر إدريس أبو قردة رفض السودان بالاتفاق مع الدول العربية الأعضاء في منظمة الصحة العالمية رفضهم إدراج بند زواج المثليين والشواذ ضمن أجندة الاجتماعات الدولية باعتبارها قضايا خلافية وضد القيم الأخلاقية للكثير من الشعوب الإسلامية والعربية.وأكد أبو قردة الذي يشارك في اجتماعات منظمة الصحة العالمية بجنيف، أن وفد السودان يجري مشاورات ومباحثات لتعزيز التعاون مع الدول الأخرى في مجال الصحة لتوفير الأدوية والطوارئ وتحسين الأوضاع الصحية بالسودان.
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الجيش يحاصر العدل والمساواة بدارفور


 إحبط محاولة تهريب أسلحة لكاودا


 كشفت حكومة شمال دارفور عن محاصرة الجيش لقوات العدل والمساواة بمنطقة أم كتكوت وما حولها وسط الولاية، وأكدت تطابق مواقفها السياسية والأمنية مع السلطة الإقليمية لدارفور، ونفت صحة ما تردد عن وجود تقاطعات بينهما. 
 وقال والي الولاية، عثمان كبر، بعد اجتماع مع رئيس السلطة الإقليمية لدارفور؛ د. التجاني السيسي بالفاشر، أمس، إن السلطة وحكومة الولاية الآن في أفضل حالات التكامل.
 وأوضح أن الاجتماع ناقش الأوضاع الأمنية بالولاية خاصةً بعد التحركات التي قامت بها حركة العدل والمساواة من المناطق الشمالية بالولاية وتوجهها إلى المناطق الجنوبية الشرقية منها، مشيراً إلى أن حركة العدل والمساواة قد تمركزت الآن في المنطقة الوسطى من الولاية والتي تضم منطقة أم كتكوت وما حولها. وأحبط الجيش محاولة تهريب قطع غيار وعربة محملة بالأسلحة والذحائر والمدافع إلى منطقة كاودا من قِبل الجبهة الثورية أمس.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الطيب مصطفى

 زفرات حري

 عزيزي الإمام الصادق المهدي



 أشهد بأنك رجل يعشق تقديم المبادرات وأعلمُ أنَّ المبادرين هم من يقودون حركة التاريخ ولكن هل تصلح المبادرات في كل زمان وكل مكان؟!
 كنا منذ شرخ الشباب ونحن نتدارس العمل التنظيمي نتداول قصة الشيخ الشهيد حاج نور أنزله الله الفِردَوْس الأعلى فقد قصد حاج نور أيام كان طالباً بجامعة الخرطوم (بار رويال) وبار رويال لمن لم يشهدوا تلك الأيام قبل أن يُريق الرئيس نميري الخمور ويقيم الشريعة، رحم الله نميري وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناته، أقول إن بار رويال كان متجراً يبيع مختلف صنوف الخمور الأفرنجيَّة وليست البلديَّة التي كانت تُباع في الأنادي.. قصد حاج نور بار رويال بعد المغرب مباشرة وصعد على منضدة وأخذ يخاطب رواد البار الجالسين حول المقاعد وأمامهم البيرة والويسكي وغيرها من الخمور وارتفع صوتُه منكراً ذلك المنكر مرغياً مزبداً مزمجراً فكان تعليق أولئك الحضور (الواعين) في معظمه ساخراً متهكِّماً أما من كان منهم في حالة غيبوبة فقد كانوا في حال آخر وكنا نحكي عن قول بعضهم (خُد والله زولك ده راسه خفيف خلاس.. سِكِر من المغرب)!! أي أنه غاب من أول كأس؟! 

 كنا نحكي مثل هذه القصص ونستعرضها في إطار حديثنا عن الزمان والمكان المناسب لتقديم الدعوة.. بعضُنا كان يقول: قل كلمتك وامش فأنت مأجور في كل الأحوال بينما تقول مدرسة الإعلام الحديثة: قل كلمتك في المكان المناسب والزمان المناسب.
 أقول هذا بين يدي مقال خطَّه يراع السيد الصادق المهدي في صحيفة الأهرام المصرية الصادرة يوم الخميس الماضي قدَّم فيه الرجل مبادرة لحل الأزمة المصريَّة.. تخيَّلوا مبادرة لحل مشكلات مصر وخلافات القوى السياسيَّة المختلفة!! 
 ما دعاني لكتابة هذا المقال ناصحاً الرجل الذي لا أقارن البتة بين خبراته السياسيَّة الجمَّة وخبراتي المتواضعة أنَّه لم يكفَّ عن تقديم مبادراته أينما ذهب وحلَّ دون اعتبار لعاملَي الزمان والمكان وما إذا كانت تضيف لرصيده السياسي أم تنقص منه وصدقوني إني أقول ذلك من باب الحرص على مكانة الرجل ألا تهتز وأن يكون محل تقدير واحترام يزيد من رصيد السُّودان وشعبه وزعاماته السياسيَّة فنحن نفخر بكل من ينبغ من السودانيين في المحافل الدوليَّة ونصدم ونستاء مما يُلحقه بعضُهم بسمعة السُّودان فالناس يُقيَّمون بجنسياتهم بأكثر مما يُقيَّمون بأشخاصهم.

 أقول ذلك على خلفيَّة تلك السخرية اللاذعة التي صدرت عن زعيم حزب الدستور المصري محمد البرادعي الذي أعتبره أحد مصائب المشهد السياسي المصري المحتشد بالكثير من التافهين والتافهات الذين يُصرُّون على أن يُعيدوا مصر إلى سابق عهدها أيام كانت كنزاً إستراتيجياً لإسرائيل كما وصف نتنياهو الرئيس المصري المخلوع حسني مبارك. البرادعي تحدَّث عمَّا بلغته مصر من هوان جعل حتى الصادق المهدي يقدِّم مبادرة لحل الإشكال المصري!!
 بعد تلك العبارات التافهة من رجل تافه هو البرادعي كنتُ أرجو أن يقتصر دور المهدي على تقديم حزبه لمصر وللساسة المصريين وتوطيد العلاقة بين السودان ومصر ولا بأس من أن يشكو لهم ما يجد في السودان من تضييق ولكن أن يستمر في تقديم المبادرات فهذا في نظري ما لا يجوز.

 السبب الأول أن السودان ما عاد هو سودان المحجوب الذي كان يجمع العرب بمن فيهم الخصمان اللدودان الملك فيصل رحمه الله وجمال عبد الناصر ويقود بهم العرب بعد هزيمة حزيران (1967) أمام إسرائيل ويدشن الخرطوم عاصمة للاءات الثلاثة فقد انحطَّ السودان وأصبح مطمعاً لكل طامع حتى الأنظمة والدول الصغيرة التي صنعها بيديه باتت تحشر أنفها في شؤونه وذلك أمرٌ لا دخل ولا مسؤولية للسيد الصادق فيه فقد جنى عليه ما حل بالسودان من ضعف واستخذاء في المشهد السياسي العالمي.
 ثانياً كان الأولى بالسيد الصادق المهدي أن يعلم أن كل الشعب المصري تقريباً ناهيك عن الأحزاب تعلم ما يعتور السودان من مشكلات أضخم بكثير من مشكلات مصر التي لا تعاني من حروب أهلية كما لا تعاني من مشكلة صراع حول الهُويَّة الوطنية واقتصادها لا يُقارَن باقتصاد السُّودان الهزيل ومكانتها الدوليَّة كذلك وهي تعيش في حالة ثورة مباركة وحريات فتحت الطريق على مصراعيه لتداول حقيقي للسلطة سيُفضي في نهاية الطريق إلى حكم راشد يُعيد مصر إلى دورها القيادي التاريخي بإذن الله.
 كان عليه أن يعلم أنَّ أيَّ فرد مصري تقريباً سيدهش أن يتقدم زعيم سوداني لحل مشكلات مصر بدلاً من أن (ينظِّم) ويحل مشكلات بلاده (المتلتلة) فمن يشتعل الحريق في بيته لا يُقبل منه أن يسعى في إطفاء حرائق جيرانه مهما بلغت.

 مبادرة الصادق المهدي لحل المشكلة المصريَّة في كثير منها استنساخ لمبادراته السودانيَّة خاصَّة إزالة الاحتقان وتحقيق الإجماع الوطني لكن ما لفت نظري أنَّه عندما حاول أن يُشخِّص حالة الاستقطاب الحادَّة التي تشهدُها مصر قال إنها ناشئة عن الخلاف حول إسلاميَّة أو مدنيَّة الحكم ثم قال، وهذا ما أدهشني بحق في الصادق (الإمام) حفيد (الإمام) المهدي، قال نطالب السلطة الحاكمة بأن تعلن عن (استعدادها لمراجعة بعض بنود الدستور الخلافيَّة بصورة تكفل مدنيَّة الدولة وحقوق المجموعات الدينية في تطبيق أحكام دينها).

 يقول الإمام هذا الكلام بالرغم من أنَّ الأحزاب الإسلاميَّة حازت على أكثر من (75)% من أصوات الشعب المصري ولا أفهم قوله عن تنازل السُّلطة عن إسلاميَّة الحكم لصالح مدنيَّة الحكم سوى أنَّها دعوة إلى العلمانيَّة بالرغم من أنَّ الدستور المصري لم ينصَّ حول إسلاميَّة الحكم سوى على سيادة (مبادئ الشريعة) وهو تعبير خفيف لم يعترض عليه حتى العلمانيون كما أن حزب الحرية والعدالة الذي أنشأه الإخوان المسلمون طرح شعار (دولة مدنيَّة بمرجعيَّة إسلاميَّة) فما هو الهدف من إقصاء إسلامية الدولة أيها الإمام؟!
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السودان: حملة عسكرية واسعة ضد المتمردين



 بدأت الحكومة السودانية حملة عسكرية واسعة النطاق على المناطق التي تسيطر عليها الحركات المسلحة في دارفور ومتمردي «الجبهة الشعبية - الشمال» في ولايتي جنوب كردفان والنيل الأزرق، وسط تقارير عن تحسب السلطات لمفاجآت للمتمردين في شمال البلاد ووسطها.

 وقال الرئيس السوداني عمر البشير أن بلاده «ماضية في مسيرتها بقوة وإصرار حتى يتحقق النصر لقواتها المسلحة التي ستجد كل دعم وسند لتحرير كل شبر دنسه المتمردون». وأضاف أمام العاملين في وزارة شؤون مجلس الوزراء إن «كل قوى الشر في العالم تتآمر على السودان، لكن المؤامرات التي تحاك ضد السودان سيخرج منها أكثر قوة وعزيمة وإصراراً». وأضاف أن «السودان دولة مبادئ، وقوى الشر تستهدفنا في مبادئنا الأساسية ومواقفنا السياسية ولكننا سنظل على مبادئنا ومواقفنا. سبق وحاربناهم ومررنا بظروف أصعب من الحالية وتجاوزناها».

 ووعد الناطق باسم الجيش الصوارمي خالد سعد بـ «انتصار كبير» على تحالف متمردي «الجبهة الثورية»، مؤكداً أنه «سيكون نصراً ساحقاً يدمر المتمردين الذين ارتكبوا جرائم وفظائع ضد المدنيين العزل والأبرياء».

 وأضاف إن «ساعة الحسم اقتربت كثيراً في المواقع كافة التي ظن متمردو الجبهة الثورية وغيرهم من العملاء والمأجورين أنهم سيمكثون بها طويلاً، وهناك أنباء سارة سيسمعها الشعب السوداني قريباً جداً»، مشيراً الى أن «الجيش ماضٍ في تطهير البلاد من كل متمرد ونقول لهم إن ساعة الحقيقة قد دنت».

 وزار وزير الدفاع عبدالرحيم حسين ومدير جهاز الأمن محمد عطا مدينة نيالا عاصمة ولاية جنوب دارفور بعد معلومات عن تخطيط المتمردين للهجوم عليها. وأكد حسين أن القوات الحكومية «تعمل بتنسيق تام وتنفذ خططها الأمنية بصورة دقيقة، مما فرض واقعاً أمنياً حسناً في نيالا وغيرها من المدن».

 وأفاد بأنهم وقفوا خلال زيارتهم ولاية جنوب دارفور على ترتيبات اتخذتها السلطات لتأمين مدينة نيالا وما حولها، «ما انعكس بصورة إيجابية على الأوضاع في المنطقة». وتحدث عن تنسيق بين الجيش والشرطة وجهاز الأمن لترتيب الأوضاع في نيالا، مؤكداً أن «الأوضاع في المدينة مستقرة وحركة المواطنين تسير بصورة طبيعية، والأوضاع الأمنية في الولاية في تحسن مستمر».

 وأكد حاكم ولاية شمال دارفور عثمان يوسف كبر محاصرة الجيش متمردي «حركة العدل والمساواة» في منطقة أم كتكوت وجبال أم كركور وما حولهما في وسط ولايته. وقال انه ناقش مع رئيس السلطة الإقليمية في دارفور التجاني السيسي نشاط متمردي «العدل والمساواة» في الولاية وتوجههم إلى المناطق الجنوبية الشرقية منها، مشيراً إلى أن «قوات التمرد تتمركز حالياً في المنطقة الوسطى من الولاية». وأكد «قدرة الجيش على التصدي للمتمردين ودحرهم». وتوقع نشوب صراع عرقي داخل «العدل والمساواة» بزعامة جبريل ابراهيم بعد اغتيال زعيم المجموعة التي وقعت اتفاق سلام مع الحكومة في الدوحة محمد بشر ونائبه اركو سليمان ضحية أخيراً.

 وفي دنقلا عاصمة الولاية الشمالية المتاخمة للحدود المصرية أكد حاكم الولاية ابراهيم الخضر أن ولايته «مستعدة ومتأهبة لكل الاحتمالات وتتناوب السلطات الأمنية الحراسة في مداخل المدن وتجري استطلاعات في الصحراء». وقال للصحافيين عقب اجتماعات أمنية مغلقة حضرها رئيس البرلمان أحمد ابراهيم الطاهر الذي سجل زيارة تعبوية للولاية، إن «الاجتماع اطمأن على وجود ترتيبات أمنية واستعدادات عسكرية وسياسية في محافظات الولاية، وفتح معسكرات لتدريب المتطوعين على حمل السلاح».  

 ونفى وجود تجمعات للتمرد عند حدود الولاية مع شمال كردفان ودارفور، موضحاً أنه «كانت هناك احتمالات بوجود متمردين في منطقة وادي هور في شمال دارفور، وبعثنا بطلائع واستطلاعات لم يجدوا شيئاً». وأضاف: «لعلهم سمعوا بأن قوات الولاية آتية فرجعوا إلى مثواهم»، مشيراً الى أن لا أدلة على تحضيرات للهجوم على ولايته.

 وفي الخرطوم، كشفت تقارير شبه رسمية ان أجهزة الأمن رصدت خلال الفترة الماضية «بعض الجماعات التي كانت تنوي القيام بأعمال تخريبية وسط العاصمة، مستغلة وجود أزمة وتحريض المواطنين على الاحتجاج حتى تكون شرارة تحدث فوضى وبلبلة وسط الخرطوم».

 وأضافت أن «لجنة أمن ولاية الخرطوم وضعت خططاً لتأمين العاصمة وتنشيط الأجهزة الأمنية للقضاء والترصد والتحسب لأي خلايا مناهضة للحكومة»، مؤكدة «يقظة الأجهزة الأمنية التي تقوم بعمليات تمشيط كاملة للمناطق كافة، خصوصاً الطرفية منها عبر فرق أمنية مشتركة بين الشرطة والأمن».

 من جهة أخرى، جددت محكمة وسط الخرطوم حبس مدير جهاز الأمن السابق صلاح عبد الله قوش وأربعة آخرين حتى الأحد المقبل بناء على طلب تقدمت به لجنة التحقيق لإعادة إستجواب المتهمين بالمشاركة في محاولة لإطاحة نظام الحكم أعلنت السلطات إحباطها في تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) الماضي.

 وقال رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن قوش المحامي نبيل أديب إنه «حتى الآن ليست هناك بنية قانونية تؤدي إلى إدانته»، واصفاً القضية بأنها «مسألة سياسية أكثر من كونها قانونية، ولم تصل بعد إلى مرحلة المحاكمة لعدم توجيه لجنة التحقيق والاتهام أي تهمة».

 ورأى أن «ما يجري هو أن لجنة التحقيق والاتهام تحاول إيجاد تهمة»، مؤكداً ان المتهمين «لم يرتكبوا أي عمل مخالف للقانون، وليست هناك بينة في مواجهتهم». ورأى أن الادعاء «لن يستطيع توجيه أي تهمة قانونية ضد قوش ومجموعته»، واصفاً الاجراءات بأنها «زوبعة في فنجان».

 وكان البشير أصدر قراراً بالعفو عن منسوبي الجيش والأمن المتهمين في المحاولة الانقلابية بعدما دانتهم محكمتان وقضت بسجنهم وطردهم من الخدمة العسكرية.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*شهادتي لله

 الهندي عز الدين 

 تبقى الوجوه هي ذات الوجوه، وذات الفشل يعشعش في الوزارات التي تدير أمن الوطن


 إذا كان البعض قد تبلدت مشاعره، فلم يعد يفهم أنه فشل للمرة الخمسين

 05-21-2013 الثلاثاء
 لا بد من تغيير عاجل يشمل وزارات مهمة في هذه الحكومة المرهقة. هذا هو مطلب الناس في الشوارع، في الضمائر، بين أضغاث الأحلام وركام الإحباط.
 { غريب - يا سادتي - أن يحدث في بلادنا ما يحدث، وكأنّ شيئاً لم يحدث، وتبقى الوجوه هي ذات الوجوه، وذات الفشل يعشعش في الوزارات التي تدير أمن الوطن.. كرامته.. وسيادته ومصيره!!
 { إذا كان البعض قد تبلدت مشاعره، فلم يعد يفهم أنه فشل للمرة الخمسين، وأنه عرّض البلد لمشكلات لا أول لها ولا آخر، فيجب أن ينهض آخرون للجهر بالحق. وإذا كان البرلمان - ولجانه السيادية - قد اكتفى بالزيارات التفقدية والاجتماعات الروتينية، والجلسات الرتيبة الباردة، التي لم ولن تسحب الثقة من وزير قصّر للمرة الخمسين في مهامه وواجباته، أو قصر من هم دونه وتحت مسؤوليته المباشرة، فإن جهة ما - لا أعرف ما هي الآن - لا بد أن تتصدّى لنداء الوطن، لتقول: كفانا مجاملات، كفانا مطايبات، كفانا (صحوبيّات) على حساب هذا البلد المنكوب.  
 { ليست القضية تجميل وجه الحكومة بـ (كم) وزير دولة من (الشباب)، ليحدث (التغيير)، فأشهد الله أنني، وكثر آخرون، لا نعرف أسماء وملامح عدد من وزراء الدولة الذين يشغلون مقاعد في الحكومة المركزية، دعك من وزراء حكومات الولايات!!
 { المنهج المطلوب للتغيير هو إقرار وإحكام مبدأ المحاسبة الفورية، والمساءلة العملية، والمحاكمة الناجزة، والإسراع في الإقالة عند (شبهة) الفشل، وليس إثباته، لأن في الإقالات معالجات نفسية ومعنوية لكثير من الأزمات العامة، كما أن قبول الاستقالات بعيداً عن العواطف و(لوبيات) المصالح يساعد في رتق ما تفتق من جروح على جسد الوطن الكبير.
 { لكنهم كلما نزلت بنا نازلة، ينتظرون، يتأملون، ويغمغمون: (الوقت غير مناسب، سنحرق فلاناً إذا أقلناه الآن)!!
 { يفضلون ألا يحرقوا (زولهم)، ليحترق الوطن، وكل يوم تحترق مدينة، وبلدة، وعشرات القرى.. وآلاف القطاطي.
 { لا تحرقوهم، فنحن جميعاً أولى بالحريق..!!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*فاليري آموس تبحث في الخرطوم الوضع الإنساني بمناطق النزاع



 ناقشت منسقة الشئون الإنسانية للأمم المتحدة فاليري آموس اليوم الثلاثاء بالخرطوم مع مساعد الرئيس السوداني عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي ، التحديات الماثلة في ولايات جنوب كردفان والنيل الأزرق ودارفور ، واتفقا على ضرورة توفير الاحتياجات الانسانية للمتضررين في تلك المناطق على المدى البعيد .

 وأعربت آموس - في تصريح عقب اللقاء - عن تطلعها لمواصلة التعامل الإنساني مع حكومة السودان ، ونوهت بدعم السودان للقضايا المتعلقة بالشأن الإنساني في مناطق النزاع .

 وبشأن تقديرها للوضع الإنساني الناجم عن عدوان المتمردين على مدن ولايتي شمال وجنوب كردفان ، عبرت آموس عن انزعاجها من الصراع في الولايتين ، مؤكدة على أهمية ايقاف النزاع ووقف كل الأعمال المتصلة به .

 من جانبه، قال المهدي أن اللقاء تناول سبل تعميق وتحسين العلاقة بين السودان والأمم المتحدة وضرورة أن يكون هناك مزيد من الثقة في التعامل المشترك بين الجانبين في إيصال المساعدات الإنسانية للمتضررين في مناطق النزاع .

 وأشاد بعمل الامم المتحدة الايجابي في السودان ، مؤكدا على ضرورة اعتماد السودان على نفسه في مجال العمل الإنساني في المستقبل

 وكانت آموس قد وصلت إلى الخرطوم الليلة الماضية في زيارة يتصدر أجندتها الوضع الانساني في السودان ، حيث ستقوم بزيارة ولايات دارفور ، وتلتقي الرئيس السوداني عمر البشير بعد غد الخميس .
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدولار يتجاوز 7000 والريال يقترب من 1900 ج ،،بنك السودان يوضح الاسباب ويظهر تفاؤلاً.


 برر بنك السودان المركزي ارتفاع سعر الدولار في السوق الموازي بانعكاسات الوضع السياسي والأمني في السودان ، وحسب صحيفة اليوم التالي أوضح بدر الدين محمود نائب محافظ البنك المركزي أن ارتفاع الدولار نتج عن مضاربات بين التجار ، ووصف في تصريح له الارتفاع بالمسألة الوقتية واللحظية ، وقال أن الأسعار ستسقر في وقت قريب ، وتوقع بعدها عودة الدولار إلى الانخفاض ، مؤكداً على أن الدولار سيكسر حاجز الخمس جنيهات بعد تصدير النفط ، واعتبره أمراً مفروغاً منه – على حد تعبيره . 

 واكد على عدم وجود طلب كبير على النقد الأجنبي وقطع محمود بأن احتياطي البلاد من النقد الأجنبي في وضع الأمان ، مشيراً إلى انعكاس ذلك في استقرار السلع الاستهلاكية .

 وأمس شهدت أسعار الدولار قفزة عالية ، حيث تراوحت اسعار الدولار بين 7000 و7050 جنيه والريال السعودي بين 1850 و1875 جنيه واليورو 8925 جنيه.
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عوض الجاز يؤكد انسياب نفط الجنوب بصورة طبيعية.

 أكد عوض احمد الجاز وزير النفط السوداني انسياب نفط دولة جنوب السودان يسير بصورة طبيعية عبر أراضي بلاده إلي موانئ التصدير السودانية. وأعلن في تصريح لوكالة السودان للانباء (سونا) أمس أن نفط الجنوب قد وصل إلى الأراضي السوداني من حقول النفط الثلاثة التابعة للجنوب وهي ثارجاس وفولج وملوط . وأكد أن العمل يسير بين السودان ودولة الجنوب وفقا لمصفوفة التعاون المشترك التي تم التوقيع عليها بين الدولتين.

 وجاء تصريح الوزير السوداني ردا على تقارير إعلامية نسبت للناطق الرسمي باسم وزارة الخارجية بدولة جنوب السودان ميون ماكول اريك بأن حكومة جنوب السودان خفضت إنتاج النفط إلي النصف تقريبا بسبب مشكلة في التصدير إلى السودان وأنها تشتبه في أن الخرطوم قد أغلفت خط الأنابيب بين البلدين. وقال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية في جنوب السودان لـ(رويترز) “حدثت مشكلة... في الجانب السوداني”. وأضاف أن القائم بأعمال الصين التي تسيطر على صناعة النفط في جنوب السودان قال إن هناك فقط مشكلة فنية في تدفق النفط عبر الحدود. وتابع اريك “لكننا نظن أن المسألة سياسية. نظن أن السودان أغلق خط أنابيب النفط”. وأضاف أن حكومته خفضت إنتاجها النفطي إلى 105 آلاف برميل يوميا من نحو 200 ألف برميل يوميا. لكن مصدرا في وزارة النفط السودانية نفى أن تكون بلاده قد أغلقت خط الأنابيب الذي يستخدمه الجنوب لتصدير نفطه. وقال المصدر الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن هويته “هذا ليس صحيحا. تجري معالجة نفط الجنوب للتصدير”. 

 يذكر أن جنوب السودان دولة حبيسة لا موانئ لها على البحر ويصدر النفط عبر الموانئ السودانية. ووقع السودان وجنوب السودان في أواخر شهر سبتمبر الماضي على اتفاقيات للتعاون في العاصمة الاثيوبية اديس ابابا لتسوية القضايا العالقة بينهما منذ انفصال الجنوب والخاصة بالنفط وعائداته والحدود ومنطقة ابيي. وقال السودان في وقت سابق هذا الشهر إنه تلقى أول شحنة نفطية من الجنوب وقد وصلت إلى منطقة هيجليج على الحدود حيث تتم تنقية النفط من المياه وشحنه إلى ميناء بورتسودان لتحميله في السفن.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نافع : الحزب الشيوعي يدعو الى تفكيك السودان عبر الميدان ..الذكرى الخالدة للذين يموتون في سبيل الله.




 قال : النصر قادم والصفوف تمايزت و اهل السودان توحدوا اكثر وتضامنوا.


 (سونا)


 - أكد الدكتور نافع على نافع مساعد رئيس الجمهورية ان المعركة القادمة ستكون هي الفاصلة لدحر فلول التمرد فى مناطق اب كرشولة وكل مخابئهم فى السودان و من يقف خلفهم من طابور خامس وفلول مرتزقة وتمرد.
 وقال خلال مخاطبته مساء امس الحشد الجماهيري والندوة السياسية حول الوضع السياسي الراهن بميدان الناشئين بمدينة الإنقاذ بالخرطوم جنوب ان هناك طابور خامس بالخرطوم يسعى لتضليل المواطن ومده بالمعلومات الخاطئة والسعي لتدمير وحدة البلاد وتفكيكها مشيرا الى أنهم يحفرون قبورهم بأيديهم.

 وقال ان رسالتنا للمجاهدين بأننا معكم بكل ما تحتاجونه من اجل الجهاد والنصر ضد العدوان الباطل وان الذكرى الخالدة للذين يموتون في سبيل الله.

 وقال ان الحزب الشيوعي يدعو الى تفكيك السودان والتحريض ضد الوطن عبر صحيفة الميدان مشيرا إلى انها أصبحت الناطق الرسمي باسم عرمان وبما يسمى الجبهة الثورية ونشرها لأكاذيب وتضليل أهلنا بامروابة وام كرشولة 
 وقال سيادته ان النصر قادم باذن الله وان الصفوف قد تمايزت وان اهل السودان قد توحدوا اكثر وتضامنوا.
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*وزير سوداني: دعم جوبا للمتمردين في السودان يتسبب بمشكلات في العلاقات


 قال صلاح الدين خير وزير الدولة للشؤون الخارجية السوداني في مقابلة خاصة مع قناة "روسيا اليوم" يوم الثلاثاء 21 مايو/ايار ان الدعم الذي تقدمه حكومة جنوب السودان لحركات متمردة تنشط في أراضي جارتها الشمالية السودان ما زالت تتسبب بوجود مشكلات في العلاقات بين البلدين. وأكد الوزير ان "العلاقة بين الخرطوم وجوبا ، بعد ان تم التوقيع على الاتفاقات، اصبحت بامكانها ان تكون طبيعية من حيث النظرية في المسائل الامنية والاقتصادية، ولكن الصعوبات الاساسية هي ان حكومة جنوب السودان ما زالت تقدم الدعم للحركات المتمردة بالاسلحة والعتاد، وهذا ما يؤثر على العلاقات".
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*جوبا تتوقع وقف تصدير نفطها عبر السودان 

 توقع رئيس دولة جنوب السودان سلفاكير ميارديت الثلاثاء توقف ضخ البترول الجنوبي عبر المنشآت والأراضي السودانية مرة أخرى، واتهم الخرطوم بالتلويح الآن بإيقاف تصدير وتدفق النفط مرة أخرى عبر أراضيها.

 وقال سلفاكير -الذي كان يتحدث أمام أولى دفعات ضباط إدارة الجوازات والجنسية لشرطة جنوب السودان- إن تطبيع العلاقات بين جوبا والخرطوم يتراجع إلى الوراء.

 وأشار إلى أن النقاش -خلال الزيارة الأخيرة للوفد السوداني وزير الخارجية ومدير جهاز الأمن والمخابرات السودانيين إلى جوبا نهاية الأسبوع الماضي- تمحور حول الحرب في ولايتي النيل الأزرق وجنوب كردفان السودانيتين.

 وأضاف أن الخرطوم "تريد تحميل جوبا مسؤولية حربها الداخلية وتطالبها أيضا بطرد كل السودانيين الذين ينشطون في مجال التجارة في البلاد".

 ومن جانبه، نفى السودان بشدة رغبته في وقف مرور نفط الجنوب السوداني، وقال إنه لا نية لديه للاتجاه بالعلاقات لمربع الخلافات من جديد.

 وأكد مصدر مسؤول رفض الكشف عن هويته للجزيرة نت استعداد الحكومة السودانية "المضي قدما بالعلاقات إلى مراحل متقدمة، والدليل أن الاتفاقيات الموقعة بين الدولتين تسير بصورة جيدة حتى الآن".

 وقال إن اجتماع اللجنة الأمنية المشتركة الأول الذي انعقد بالخرطوم الأسبوع الماضي "خرج بقرارات مهمة، أبرزها الاتفاق على التواصل الدوري بين رئيسي الاستخبارات في البلدين".

 وأضاف أن الاجتماع أكد على فتح المعابر بين البلدين "وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يقوم السودان بوقف كل هذه الإجراءات".

 وقال إن الرئيس سلفاكير ربما يواجه صعوبات في إيقاف دعم المتمردين السودانيين، متوقعا في الوقت ذاته أن يناقش الاجتماع المشترك تحفظات وشكاوى الطرفين.
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مستثمرون سعوديون يسردون تجاربهم الشخصية مع عقبات الاستثمار في السودان


 كلما أردت تحويل أموال يقولون إنه لا توجد لديهم دولارات




 الخرطوم - بليغ حسب الله

 سرد رجال أعمال ومستثمرون سعوديون تجاربهم الشخصية عن العقبات التي تعترض مشاريعهم الاستثمارية في السودان، مطالبين حكومة الخرطوم بمعالجتها أولا قبل التفكير في جذب المزيد من الاستثمارات.

 وقال المستثمر سالم الشاوي على هامش مؤتمر الأمن الغذائي العربي في الخرطوم إن المستثمرين السعوديين والعرب بصفة عامة يتخوفون من معوقات الاستثمار التي تتمثل في البنية التحتية وقوانين الاستثمار في السودان. وأوضح أنه كمستثمر واجهته عدة مشكلات من بينها أنه عندما استورد سيارة لاستخدامها في الاستثمار تفاجأ بمطالبته بدفع ضريبة 80% لعدم مطابقتها لسيارات الاستثمار. 

 واقترح الشاوي أن تتضافر الجهود العربية عن طريق توزيع المهام بين الدول العربية للاسهام في إنشاء البنية التحتية للاستثمار من طرق وكهرباء وموانئ حتى يستطيع السودان أن يكون سلة غذاء العالم العربي بالإمكانيات الهائلة التي يزخر بها.

 من جهته قال نائب رئيس الجانب السعودي في مجلس الأعمال المشترك بين البلدين المهندس حسين سعيد بحري رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة العربية لأمهات الدواجن بالسودان أن الشركة تمثل رافداً اقتصادياً مهماً يعزز التعاون الاقتصادي والتجاري والاستثماري بين البلدين الشقيقين.

 وعدد بحري أثناء مخاطبته المؤتمر المشاكل التي تواجه الاستثمار في الدول العربية المتمثلة في اختلاف القوانين والتغيير الفجائي للقوانين والأنظمة مع صعوبات امتياز تملك الأراضي بجانب ضعف البنية التحتية والمراكز البحثية إلى جانب ذلك الصعوبات في توفير النقد الأجنبي وعقبات تحويل الأرباح.

 وفي السياق ذاته قال رئيس شركة هادي السعودية للاستثمار محمد البرقاوي إن السودان إطار قانوني جيد للاستثمار، لا سيما أنه يسمح بتحويل 60% من الأرباح، لكن يجب تطبيق هذا الإطار.

 وأضاف "إن المشكلة مع البنك المركزي بالسودان لأنه كلما أردت تحويل أموال يقولون إنه لا توجد لديهم دولارات".
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السودان: انتقاد الأمم المتحدة للتمرد غير كافٍ


 اعتبر السودان، انتقاد الأمم المتحدة؛ بأجهزتها المختلفة، ضد طرف واحد من الحركات المسلحة التي تقوّض السلم في دارفور وكردفان غير كافٍ، مطالباً المنظمة الدولية، باتخاذ مواقف قوية وحازمة ضد كافة الجماعات المتمردة التي تهدد السلم بالإقليم.

 وقال وزير الخارجية السوداني علي أحمد كرتي، إن حرص السودان على التعاون المستمر مع الأمم المتحدة ومنظماتها، يأتي من منطلق أن السودان جزء لا يتجزأ من هذه المنظومة.

 والتقى كرتي يوم الثلاثاء، وكيلة الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة للشئون الإنسانية ومنسقة الإغاثة في الحالات الطارئة؛ فاليري أموس التي تزور الخرطوم حالياً.

 وعبّرت المسئولة الأممية عن امتنانها لوجودها في السودان، مؤكدة حرصها على التعاون مع الحكومة فيما يلي الشأن الإنساني.

 وذكر كرتي أن موافقة السودان على المبادرة الثلاثية لتوصيل المساعدات الإنسانية لولايتي النيل الأزرق وجنوب كردفان، قد جاءت من واقع حرص الحكومة ومسئولياتها تجاه مواطنيها.

 وقال إن الحركة الشعبية رفضت تنفيذ هذه المبادرة، الأمر الذي كان يجب أن يقابَل بمزيد من الضغوط عليها من المجتمع الدولي لإنجاح المبادرة وتوصيل المساعدات.
                        	*

----------

